# Leadership ballot weakens Julia Gillard’s position



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While Kevin Rudd has never been a great supporter of Julia Gillard, since she ousted him in a backroom deal back in 2010, he now seems determined to draw a line under his potential return as leader of the Labor Party. This comes just hours after an aborted leadership ballot which was sprung up on [...]

Click to read the full news article: Leadership ballot weakens Julia Gillard's position...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

